# Blisters..



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Realize that cowboy boots were never designed for a lot of walking. Forget fashion and buy a good pair of paddock boots. Save wearing your cowboy boots for special occasions.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Go out and find a pair of boots that fit you really really well and maybe invest in sole inserts.


----------

